# ارجو المساعدة لايجاد خريطة منزل مساحة 250



## عادل كوركيس (9 مارس 2009)

اعزائي المهندسين
السلام عليكم
ارجو منكم خريطة منزل لارض مساحتها 250متر مربع الطول 25م العرض10م
لبناء دار سكنية من طابقين
لكم الشكر


----------



## مهندس_باسم (21 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كيف حالكم
شكر لكم على هذه المواضيع الرائعة


----------



## جلجاخ (22 أكتوبر 2009)

وانا أظم طلبى اليك اخى فمن لديه مخطط لبيت من طابقين فليضعه على الموقع


----------



## ناصرالمهندس (17 ديسمبر 2009)

ممكن خرائط لمنزل بطول 20م وعرض 15 رجاءا


----------



## المشرف2 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخوة المهندسون في الموقع ///احتاج خرائط بناء لدار مساحتها 10*20 م مع جزيل الشكر:31:


----------



## المشرف2 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

على وجه السرعة شكرا


----------



## المشرف2 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

الارض مساحتها 200 م / 1-طابقين 2-غرفتين نوم في الطابق السفلي 3-مطبخ مع صالة استقبال الضيوف مع حديقة مناسبة 4- غرفتين نوم في الطابق العلوي 5 - تصميم خارجي جيد للبيت


----------



## زيدان26 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخوه الاعزاء

ينصح دائما بالتوجه لمهندس وتعطيه فكره عن طلبك ورغباتك كامله

وعندما تحصل منه علي المخطط يمكنكم عرضه هنا ومناقشة الاعضاء فيه

لكن ان تاخذ مخططا جاهزا فلن يوافق متطلباتك ابدا

لان لكل فرد رؤيه خاصه لمنزله

والله المستعان


----------



## حسين السامرائي (10 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
نداء اخوي الى جميع الاخوه المهندسين الكرام ممن لديهم النخوه العربيه ان يساعدونني في خارطه بناء مساحتها 258 متر مربع عرض القطعه 12.5 وهي واجهة البيت والطول 20 متر.اريد هول+صاله+غرفتين+مطبخ وفي الطابق الثاني غرفتين ولكم مني جزيل الشكر ورحمه الله على والديه كل من يستطيع مساعدتي في هذا الموضوع

والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله ويركاته


----------



## حافظ الصالحي (7 فبراير 2010)

يمكنك التوجه إلى مكتب الاستشارات الهندسية


----------



## نجلاء ربيع (4 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
ارجوا ارسال خرائط لبناء منزل مساحته 250 متر مع الشكر ومتكون من طابقين الارضي يحتوي على غرفة نوم وغرفة اطفال ومطبخ وغرفة طعام وغرفة استقبال وكراج وحديقة صغير ومرافق صحيه وحمام


----------



## cezer (26 سبتمبر 2011)

شكر وتقدير لكل اعضاء هذا الموقع


----------



## ليث الغريري (27 يناير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## tetezoky (28 يناير 2012)

*رد*



نجلاء ربيع قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجوا ارسال خرائط لبناء منزل مساحته 250 متر مع الشكر ومتكون من طابقين الارضي يحتوي على غرفة نوم وغرفة اطفال ومطبخ وغرفة طعام وغرفة استقبال وكراج وحديقة صغير ومرافق صحيه وحمام


 مشكوووووووووووور:75:


----------

